# Email from him



## Frostflower (Jul 22, 2012)

After I finished my anniversary post, I checked my email and there was a new one from R. He asked about when our son would need money for moving. Does that mean that the email in which he said he wouldn't help was not from him, but was from OW??? 

He also talked about setting up some days when he would come over and do some work around here once he returns from a business trip. He ended by saying that right now he needs to 'recharge his batteries'. He did mention in a past email that he was worn out. Mean of me I guess, but I find I'm hoping the worn out part is emotional.

Anyway, I'm not going to respond right away. Not going to appear like I'm sitting here waiting for a crumb of attention from him. Which, surprisingly, I'm not. Must be making some progress!


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

frostflower, if R actually does come over to help around the house, (and good for you for not responding right away) I would ask him about the email "hacking" and tell him how confusing it has become. Maybe you could suggest he close that account if you don't want to ask him about the OW. That could indirectly tell him that you know and provide him with a means of ending her interference. Of course, you could just ask why he allows the OW to forge his emails. You know just put it out there, as though you completely know the situation, without any anger.


----------



## ImStillHere (Apr 25, 2012)

So sorry that you're going through this. Just read your other threads and your husband is a coward. My STBXH also called me to tell me about his posOW. And, since then, he hasn't had the cojones to face me. I digress... 

You and the kids deserve better. Keep doing what you're doing. Also, are you in IC?

Suggestion: keep your posts in one thread. It's easier to see/comment on your story rather than going back and forth between different threads.


----------



## Frostflower (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks for the responses. I am going to mention to him that I am confused by the emails. At my request, he is no longer using that address to communicate with me. He uses his work email. Not sure about actually saying that I know who wrote the bogus emails. He has trouble with open communication and becomes defensive. I am pretty sure he knows that I know. He can't be that stupid! 

I will start using one thread. I'm not really sure how things work here. Is there a manual? TAM for Dummies? (It took me a few days to figure out what TAM stood for. Duh!) I also don't understand all the abbreviations. What is IC? If it means some kind of counselling, yes, I am in it. I am seeing a psychologist through my work benefits, but only on an as-needed basis. Probably about every three weeks. Also, because of my history of depression, my wonderful family doctor is seeing me on a regular basis. Because he is also R's doctor, he knows both of us. He said that, although he really likes R, he feels like slapping him!


----------



## ImStillHere (Apr 25, 2012)

IC = individual counseling

Check this thread for newbies from the CWI (Coping with Infidelity) forum...it includes a lot of the abbreviations used on here.


----------



## lulubelle (Jun 28, 2012)

i would keep your response simple and to the point. i personally would also consider not being home when he is there working on the house, make plans. don't tell him where you're going or when you'll be back.


----------

